# Passport Delays



## Newbie! (23 Jun 2011)

I am now waiting 65 days for my passport (stupidly I paid more to send it directly to the passport office rather than via passport express). I have tried calling them but the voicemail now says something along the lines of 'Thank you for your call. We are very busy now so can't take your call. Bye bye'.

If I need to check the status of my application, do I need to take time of work and go into the office and queue? 

What's peeing me of the most is that they took the money for the renewal of my credit card within 4 days of me sending the passport in but 61 days after that I still have nothing!!! Dismal service.


----------



## Berni (23 Jun 2011)

Did you keep a note of the application number? If so, they have a tracker here where you can check the status http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=2859


----------



## Newbie! (23 Jun 2011)

No, we didn't. Genuinely I didn't notice the number on the form.

Is 65 days excessive or on a par with what others are experiencing?


----------



## RonanC (23 Jun 2011)

Newbie, your location says Dublin, so I'm guessing you live there. 

If I was you I would be straight into the Passport Office in Molesworth Street and asking for information on your application. 65 days is excessive and it looks like something has gone wrong somewhere. They will be able to look into the status of the application. No point calling them as they are up to their eyes, everyone tries to call and all with the same questions.. The website is very good, loads of information and a very good application search facility (as long as you have the tracking number)

How did you apply originally? Did you post it off yourself or go into the passport office with the application?


----------



## mercman (23 Jun 2011)

Something is askew here. A new passport should not take 65 days or longer to be received. I sent my own off using Passort express and got same back after 8 days. Have you changed address ??


----------



## Newbie! (23 Jun 2011)

No, nothing changed at all. Am a little concerned now!

It's a real pain to have to try get time of work for this.


----------



## choccy (23 Jun 2011)

i was in passport office last week- they have sign up saying its 3 weeks for normal processing at the moment due to summer rush , so sounds like yours has got lost or gone astray . The queue gets worse as day goes on -120 people ahead of me at 10 am-  office opens at 9.30 am so if you're under time pressure recommend you get there by 9.15 and be in queue for when door opens. and bring a good book !


----------



## choccy (23 Jun 2011)

sorry just read your post again- they took money off your card so you know they got it - make sure you bring bank statement showing deduction when you go in to prove they have your application- and did you send 4 photos ?


----------



## Newbie! (23 Jun 2011)

choccy said:


> sorry just read your post again- they took money off your card so you know they got it - make sure you bring bank statement showing deduction when you go in to prove they have your application- and did you send 4 photos ?



Yes, despite the conflicting info on the application form, the guards insisted on seeing the 4 photos for both of us. Right will have to go to the passport office next week....what a waste of annual leave!


----------



## G7979 (23 Jun 2011)

Definitely get there as early as you can and check it out, annoyingly, I was sent back 2 photos with my new passport but because the Garda had signed them I couldnt use them when I went to renew my drivers licence!


----------



## Sandals (24 Jun 2011)

G7979 said:


> Definitely get there as early as you can and check it out, annoyingly, I was sent back 2 photos with my new passport but because the Garda had signed them I couldnt use them when I went to renew my drivers licence!



My infant got her first passport and i thought it odd that one of the two photos sent back was one of the stamped ones.


----------



## eastbono (24 Jun 2011)

The best 2 pics are used and the others returned.


----------



## bananas (25 Jun 2011)

You could try emailing them.  That's whats suggested on the website.


----------



## Bronco Lane (27 Nov 2014)

Are passports renewed from the date of expiry or from the date received in the passport office?


----------



## elcato (27 Nov 2014)

The date processed so you lose out on a month or two if you do so early.

I'm closing thread as it's dated. Use new post for any queries not directly linked with original (2011) post.


----------

